
Damn Girl, You’ve Got a High AQ - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/damn-girl-youve-got-a-high-aq-ba71a5c9c7f6
======
arteen
I wonder as AQ becomes more common, where it will fit into the “nature vs
nurture” discussion. Seems like adaptability is more of a muscle we can flex
and strengthen while IQ/EQ may be harder to develop, so “training” AQ could be
an interesting approach for anyone trying to increase their opportunity set,
assuming higher AQ does in fact lead to more opportunity.

------
pranade
Super interesting article. Curious, with the pharmaceutical developments we
have already, what would be an upper bound for human AQ today? How might we
measure it?

------
nmfratto
thanks for posting! curious to hear more thoughts/critiques

